# Verdict



## Lanason (Sep 1, 2009)

Well it looks like the Judge is summing up !!!

The views expressed are not necessaryily my own - Sent using ExpatForum iPhone App


----------



## Lanason (Sep 1, 2009)

Ooopppps someone's not happy

Wish I could speak arabic sometimes

The views expressed are not necessaryily my own - Sent using ExpatForum iPhone App


----------



## Lanason (Sep 1, 2009)

Guilty and life - so are the protesters thinking he is innocent or not severe enough penalty ?

The views expressed are not necessaryily my own - Sent using ExpatForum iPhone App


----------



## hhaddad (Apr 14, 2010)

Lanason said:


> Guilty and life - so are the protesters thinking he is innocent or not severe enough penalty ?
> 
> The views expressed are not necessaryily my own - Sent using ExpatForum iPhone App


The protesters were not happy with the not guilty verdict for his sons and the 6 others. the life verdict for Adly and Mubarak senior they were happy with.


----------



## hhaddad (Apr 14, 2010)

*blow by blow from Al Ahram*

*10:48* Gigi Ibrahim tweets: "Adly’s men out together with Gamal and Alaa under Shafiq is the nightmare of the revolution. Don’t tell me i’m panicking but this is BAD" *10:45* The protest inside the court room is growing more heated, as attendants of the session demand justice for the 'martyrs' of the revolution. Protesters are chanting, "The blood of martyrs will never die." They are also chanting against Mubarak-era minister and presidential candidate Ahmed Shafiq.
*10:33 *The court room has turned into a scene of impassioned protest. Chants of "False, False, False" and "The people demand the removal of the regime."
A fight breaks out within the court room between pro and anti-Mubarak supporters.
*10:32 *After Judge Rifaat finishes the sentencing, those present in the court room are chating, "The people demand the cleansing of the judiciary."
*10:26* [Corrected] Hosni Mubarak is acquitted on all graft charges. The ousted president's life sentence is for the first charge of failing to prevent the killing of protesters.
*10:24* Gamal and Alaa Mubarak have been acquitted along with the six senior officers on trial.
*10:23* *Habib El-Adly has also received a life sentence.*
*10:21 It's a life sentence for Hosni Mubarak. *
*10:18 *Yasmine Walli, Ahram Online's correspondent outside the Police Academy, describes the scene outside the courtroom:I'm standing outside the Police Academy, where people are protesting with a very tangible rage. The scene is filled with families of the martyrs and anti-regime protesters. They are calling for justice, which they don’t see taking place.​"I expect Mubarak will be found innocent, the SCAF has stolen the revolution and won't bring any justice," Abdel-Kareem, 27, the brother of a martyr who lost his life on 28 January 2011 says. Protesters are holding big banners with martyrs' pictures and some are raising their shoes as a sign of protest. "Those responsible for killing my son should be killed," repeat many of the martyrs' families outside the courtroom. ​ *10:15 *The Twitter-verse is brimming with comments, many of which are laden with sarcasm. Here's one response to Mubarak's journey from helicopter to cage:"We're dealing with a man here who wears sunglasses in an ambulance. Never underestimate him," tweets Tom Gara.​ *10:02* Rifaat calls out the names of the defendants, who all answer that they are present. The presiding judge then demands complete silence and says that if any voice is heard the session will be immediately be cancelled. He then proceeds, in a relatively long prologue to the trial, to slam Mubarak's regime, saying that January 25 Revolution ended thirty-years of darkness and tyranny. Judge Rifaat said that those who went out to protest against poverty and oppression were peaceful protesters, chanting "Peaceful" with empty stomachs.
Each defendant will be granted three minutes to defend themselves in front of the court.
*9:58* Habib El-Adly, Gamal Mubarak, Alaa Mubarak and the ousted leader have just entered the cage. The session begins.
Along with the aforementioned figures, six of El-Adly's aides are also facing charges. They've also been ushered into the cage. Here's a rundown of who they are and what they're being charged:
Six other senior police officers, including four of Adly's former deputies are being charged. They are Hassan Abdel-Rahman, deputy interior minister and head of state security; Adly Fayed, deputy interior minister and head of general security; Ahmed Ramzi, head of the Central Security Forces; and Ismail El-Shaer, former director of security for Cairo.
The other two are interior ministry officials Osama El-Marassi and Omar Faramawi, both directors of security for the Greater Cairo provinces. Marassy and Faramawy are not charged with a role in killing protesters but face charges related to damage caused to Egyptian property and the economy as a result of their failure to anticipate the uprising and secure such property during the protests. Neither man was detained during the trial.​ *9:51* Judge Ahmed Rifaat and the rest of the panel have arrived. No word on their choice of apparel.
*9:38 *The ousted president, who is wearing a training suit with a biege top and black trousers and a pair of sunglasses, is wheeled in, lying on a stretcher and wheeled into the Police Academy. For those out there following Mubarak's past fashion picks, the ousted leader was last wheeled in wearing a blue training suit with light blue stripes...and sunglasses.
*9:32 *Mubarak's been staying at the International Medical Centre. According to a *Reuters* piece, it isn't exactly hard times for this jailbird: *9:31* Outside the academy, the sun's sweltering heat is forcing some protesters to take refuge in the shade. A group of activists are holding posters of martyr Khaled Said, who was killed by Mubarak's forces in June 2010. The brutal nature of Said's death and the gruesome images of his corpse stoked mounting rage that erupted into countrywide protests on 25 January.
*9:30* Mubarak's helicopter has just landed.
*9:10* Karima Akra, one of the protesters at the Police Academy told Ahram Online that he showed up today to support the martyrs of the revolution. However, he doesn't think that Mubarak will receive a heavy sentence. Rather he will get a symbolic one while Habib El-Adly gets the toughest sentencing.
Kamal Mohamed, whose son Fares died on 29 January, during the uprising, said that he doesn't know what to expect today, but suspects that the trial may be postponed again. He said that he is not happy with the way the judiciary procedures have been conducted. However, he said that if Mubarak doesn't get the sentence he deserves, people will vote for the Muslim Brotherhood's candidate Mohamed Mursi, because they don't have faith in Mubarak era minister Ahmed Shafiq.
In an interview with the sister of the martyr Ehab, who died on 28 January 2011, "I believe there is no justice; if Mubarak was not the president, he would have been executed long time ago," Nahayat Mohamed, 14, told Ahram Online. Nahayat is planning to boycott the presidential elections run offs.
The families of the martyrs and victims outside the police academy waiting for the trial have set a ladder in the area on fire. The ladder is the symbol of presidential candidate and former PM Ahmed Shafiq in the Egyptian presidential elections
*8:55 *A handful of pro-Mubaraks have arrived at the police academy. They are holding banners with "Hosni Mubarak is a legend" and "The most honourable Egyptian is Mubarak." They are also chanting "Tell the poor people, the Egyptian revolution was a hoax" and "Acquittal, acquittal."
*8:30* Good morning. It's all talk of Mubarak and the trial this Saturday morning, as the ousted strongman, who governed Egypt for 30 years before a popular uprising toppled him last year, will hear a verdict today on whether he is guilty of corruption and complicity in the killing of protesters. Mubarak has not yet arrived at the court.
Thus far, Mubarak's two sons, Gamal and Alaa, have arrived at the Police Academy's criminal court to hear the verdict of their trial. The two are being tried along with former minister of interior Habib El-Adly and six of his aides as well as Mubarak.
The ousted leader has been held in the International Medical Centre since the trial began last August. He is expected to be flown to the academy within an hour.
Today's historic trial sees Mubarak face two separate charges: the first, for ordering the killing of protesters. Former minister of interior Habib El-Adly and six of his aides are also charged for the same crime.
Mubarak and his two sons are further charged for taking bribes from fugitive Egyptian businessman Hussein Salem.
Yasmine Walli, Ahram Online's reporter at the scene, says that there are hundreds of army and Central Security Forces (CSF) securing the court. Several tanks are also positioned in front of the court. Protesters, who arrived early in front of the court, have been chanting against Mubarak, calling for justice for the martyrs of the revolution and demanding the execution of Mubarak.
Anti-Mubarak groups are also holding posters of some of the demonstrators, who died during the 18-day uprising in January 2011.
Pro-Mubarak groups, which are usually present during the sessions of Mubarak's trial have not showed up yet.


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

What a farce... done deal... Mubarak has taken the rap, maybe he has been told he only has a few months left... and of course if he does lives a while it will be in hospital.

If the brothers Grimm are not guilty then they wont be able to go after their assets.

And where is Suzanna who was as powerful?


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

very quiet... no cars horns


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Summary of the #MubarakTrial verdict: 

* #Mubarak: sentenced to life in prison.
* Habib AlAdly: Mubarak's minister of interior (also known as minister of torture). Sentenced to life in prison.
* Gamal & Alaa (Mubarak sons): Free!!! The reason is that the corruption is confirmed but more than 10 years ago - so too late. (new corruption charges of less than 10 years is required).
* The 6 heads of Egyptian Police: They have all been set free despite being accused of participating in killing more than 1000 Egyptians during the revolution and torture throughout the 30 years. Reason is that the prosecution did not bring any evidence of them making orders to the police to kill!!!


----------



## aykalam (Apr 12, 2010)

General Prosecutor has ordered Mubarak's immediate transfer to Tora  we shall see if that actually happens


----------



## aykalam (Apr 12, 2010)

MaidenScotland said:


> very quiet... no cars horns


clashes between protesters and CSF outside the court building in Tagammoa, I'm hearing it's kicking off in Suez too.

stay tuned


----------



## aykalam (Apr 12, 2010)

MaidenScotland said:


> Summary of the #MubarakTrial verdict:
> 
> * #Mubarak: sentenced to life in prison.
> * Habib AlAdly: Mubarak's minister of interior (also known as minister of torture). Sentenced to life in prison.
> ...


Mubarak's sons have been acquitted on this case but are not going free as they have another pending case re insider trading (which also involves CEOs at EFG Hermes investment bank)


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

all this we turned to god for guidance, it's gods will makes me so cross,if this is gods will then Mubaraks 30 plus reign must also have been gods will.


----------



## aykalam (Apr 12, 2010)

now this 

BREAKING: Mubarak arrives at Tora Prison - Politics - Egypt - Ahram Online


----------



## aykalam (Apr 12, 2010)

Numbers swelling in Tahrir, angry crowd

Watch Al Jazeera Mubasher Misr live at Livestation.com


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Now is the real reason for the gas shortage?


----------



## aykalam (Apr 12, 2010)

I don't think gas shortage will contain this now, it may even make people angrier. However, this is also taking people's minds away from the run offs and the pending case on political disenfranchisement


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Egypt's ousted president Hosni Mubarak whose helicopter landed at Tora prison in Cairo after he was sentenced to life in prison wept and refused to leave the aircraft, a security official told AFP.

"He was crying and would not get out of the helicopter. Security officials spent some time convincing him to get out," the official said. "He's now convinced and will be entering the prison shortly."


----------



## aykalam (Apr 12, 2010)

#Cartoon - Hosni Mubarak verdict: See you in Sharm! #MubarakT... on Twitpic


----------



## aykalam (Apr 12, 2010)

wow

Muslim Brotherhood calls on their supporters to join the protests countrywide

they didn't waste much time, did they


----------



## hhaddad (Apr 14, 2010)

aykalam said:


> wow
> 
> Muslim Brotherhood calls on their supporters to join the protests countrywide
> 
> they didn't waste much time, did they


Protests underway Tahrir ,Alexandria and Midan Arbein Suez.


----------



## hhaddad (Apr 14, 2010)

By Anonymous Foreigner: 
Two at the very top guilty, but those who passed on the orders not guilty? How is this possile? The two sons, both of whom profited mightily from well-known corruption are again free to spark further hatred and coordinate businessmen and financial types into furthering opposition to the revolution. Then again, Murci is probably taking notes to advise his insiders as to what can be done with no fear of conviction when they take power by defeating Shafik. Shafik, for his part, also is taking copious notes on how to get a way with millions and squelching revolutionaries without himself serving time. Really, today it is rather apparent that nothing is just and fair in Egypt. Everyody who can, will take a piece of the pie. Only the poor and the working class will be denied their seat at the table and will continue to be the bawabs to the rich and to the governing class. Perhaps some good will yet come, but probably not...


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Any news on his heart attack?


----------



## hhaddad (Apr 14, 2010)

MaidenScotland said:


> Any news on his heart attack?


Apparently there's a report that he was refusing to leave the helicopter when it landed at Tora and was in tears.


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

hhaddad said:


> Apparently there's a report that he was refusing to leave the helicopter when it landed at Tora and was in tears.




Yes there was... and I thought I had posted it and was surprised that no one commented on it.. wonder if I posted it in the wrong place ... I am busy just now, flitting between here, the news on television and doing what I am paid to do

The medical scare/heart attack .. was after they persuaded him to leave the helicopter, all very convenient


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Lol yes I did post it... it is here post no 17


----------



## Eco-Mariner (Jan 26, 2011)

Sobbing... Tears !!!... 

He should think himself lucky.

Gaddafi had a bullet in the head for his sins.


Eco- Mariner


----------



## hurghadapat (Mar 26, 2010)

MaidenScotland said:


> Lol yes I did post it... it is here post no 17


You have lived there for a long time so in all honesty can you really see all of this corruption stopping overnight....it's been such a way of life for so long that i think it will take many many years to erradicate it..if ever.


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

I can hear the noise from Midan Tahrir


----------



## aykalam (Apr 12, 2010)

watching it on tv, it looks packed. 

Both AboulFotouh and Morsi are in the square, Sabbahi was there earlier and was being carried around on people's shoulders. I think Egyptians are now desperate for a political Messiah to show them the way out of this utter mess


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

The country needs someone with a experience to get it out of this mess...so who is there that can do it or more importantly can and wants to do it.


----------



## aykalam (Apr 12, 2010)

MaidenScotland said:


> The country needs someone with a experience to get it out of this mess...so who is there that can do it or more importantly can and wants to do it.


I think the idea that one person can save the country is not helping. From the beginning some wanted a national salvation government, but this was never implemented. too late now?


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Trouble is they say they want democracy and believe that it means the person they want should be in...


----------



## marenostrum (Feb 19, 2011)

Things are not going to change until the middle layer ie judiciary, police, bureocrats etc etc are replaced. You could have Jesus Christ in charge of this country and he still would not be able to sort it. In any country if you have a corrupt civil service it would not matter how good the president was.


----------



## Milouk84 (Mar 17, 2012)

MaidenScotland said:


> The country needs someone with a experience to get it out of this mess...so who is there that can do it or more importantly can and wants to do it.


Mubarak, 30 years experience.


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Corruption in politics is a worldwide problem not just an Egypt problem but of course that doesn't help Egypt today.

Theories on how to get the country back on it's feet are plentiful but implementing them is another ball game

I will start another thread .


----------



## hhaddad (Apr 14, 2010)

*Despite acquittal, former state security chief to stay in prison*

The former head of the dissolved State Security Investigation Services will stay in prison despite being acquitted yesterday, due to charges of destroying the agency’s documents, a security source told the state-run news agency MENA.
Major General Hassan Abdel Rahman, along with five former Interior Ministry officials, was found not guilty Saturday of killing protesters during the 25 January uprising last year.
In March 2011, protesters broke into the state security building and found that many documents were destroyed, apparently to hide evidence of  widespread illegal practices.
Former Interior Minister Mansour al-Essawy ordered the dissolution of the notorious apparatus the same month.
Hosni Mubarak’s regime was frequently accused of using state security as tool to suppress political opposition and freedoms through torturing opponents and activists.
Abdel Rahman’s acquittal stirred up anger among Egyptians and revolutionary forces who consider the brutal practices of the security apparatus a main reason for the eruption of the revolution.
Edited translation from MENA


----------

